# Need Info and direction



## acaaleks (29 Dec 2011)

In the early 1980's I was a Private 1st Class in the Communications Regiment of the militia(Army Reserve) at the Ft. York Armoury in Toronto.
I'd like to become active in the Army Reserve once again,but am now living in New Westminster (Vancouver) British Columbia.
My problem is that I have lost all my military records, do not know how to go about obtaining my military info, and do not know how to find out and apply for potential positions in the Army Reserve here in the greater Vancouver area.
Would being 60 years old be a barrier?
Thanking you guys in advance for your help,
                                                                      Aleks


----------



## aesop081 (29 Dec 2011)

acaaleks said:
			
		

> Would being 60 years old be a barrier?



Yes. Compulsory retirement age is 60.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (9 Jan 2012)

A Private 1st class?


----------

